# Poll: Who builds the best aluminum boat.



## fd1228 (Jul 19, 2012)

OK guys.  I have my opinion, now I want yours.  Who builds the best aluminum boat?  Rivited or all welded does not matter.  I am looking for across the board.  I own a Tracker, but my choice is G-3.  What is yours? 

1.  Tracker
2.  Lowe
3.  Triton
4.  Alumacraft
5.  Alweld
6.  G 3
7.  War Eagle
8.  Other


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been very happy with my Polarkraft BassAmerica.


----------



## Pauley (Jul 19, 2012)

I have not been in all of the above, but my vote would be for Xpress.  Only been in one once but it was sweet.


----------



## AlanShort (Jul 19, 2012)

Left off probably three best with seaark, xpress, and Oquawka. I have love my alumacraft for small river fishing but to my it's about grade and warranty. Pretty sure trackers is 5 years and seaarks are lifetime warranties. But when I said three best that price comes
With being the best also. Good luck at finding a new one but I would also stick with welded boats. Riveted over 10-15 years of use will start small leaks. Nothing major but you don't worry about if with welded boats


----------



## fd1228 (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree Alan. The poll limits you to 10 choices and I stopped at 8 I just posted what is sold close to home.  There are alot of good boat builders not on the list.  If money and dry storage was not an option I would love a Seaark.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 19, 2012)

DuraCraft


----------



## aragorn1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am no expert, but have heard good things concerning Lund boats.


----------



## AlanShort (Jul 19, 2012)

Any I'm sure will be good. I've rode in all except an alweld. Just stick with a Yamaha and you'll be ok for 25 years


----------



## Coenen (Jul 20, 2012)

aragorn1 said:


> I am no expert, but have heard good things concerning Lund boats.


Good luck finding one below the Mason Dixon line!  They are all over the place up North though.  My Uncle fished one on Lake Michigan for years and years.  Fine boats.


----------



## lcookie (Jul 20, 2012)

My deep vee tracker is very versatile and stable. You can load it to the gills with gear too if you are good at utilizing space.


----------



## EZ Spin (Jul 20, 2012)

*G3*

I owned a G3 180 HP with a Yamaha 150 and she never let me down in 11 years of fishing 3-4 times a week. It was a great boat and I won several decent size tournaments out of it including a HD and BFL so the boat was able to hang with the bigger bass rigs. I sold it last year and don't miss it because my Nitro Z8 is so much smoother of a ride. She is still running out there on Lake Lanier somewhere.
I have also heard great things about the Trackers and my Mercury is a great engine. The 250 Optimax gets better gas and oil mileage than my old Yamaha 150 so I would think the smaller Mercurys should do very well!


----------



## puddle jumper (Jul 20, 2012)

I have had two over the last 5 years a 17' triton and now a 24' sea arc  and can tell you hands down" and maybee not a popular opinion" the triton was twice the boat as the sea arc. Just smaller... Well thought out and solid as a rock the only down side to it was the 50 merc hanging on the back,,,
IMHO 
PJ


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 20, 2012)

SeaArk are really good boats.
I have a duck boat and I am well pleased with it, very sturdy and well made.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

Might be tp!


----------



## Crappie Dude (Jul 21, 2012)

G-3's are awesome.  Duracraft's and Polarkrafts are good too!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Might be tp!



It is!


----------



## Msteele (Jul 21, 2012)

This is one good reason I picked SeaArk. 
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf=...9b&biw=768&bih=912&biv=i|65;d|1PjP9s9yKB79YM:


----------



## Showman (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a Lowe R1860.  Why you ask?  Well, around here there are very few marine dealerships (most only hanging on and in business by their fingertips).  I was looking at getting a SeaArk but no one delt in them anywhere close to me and they are WAY over priced.  The next closest was Alumacraft  and that dealer kept telling me that he was expecting a fresh batch in, but never saw anything over 14' on his lot and I wanted larger.  So, the only other local dealer was a Lowe dealer and he had pretty much what I wanted and that is what I bought-then he goes out of business.  Could I have done better?  Most likely if I had wanted to travel a good ways (as it seems I will have to do now for warranty work if needed).  My wishes for what i wanted came up short though when I could not get a hull with the sponsons on the stern or a tunnel hull.  I can still get them put on if I want but money is tight right now so will have to wait.  Overall, my R1860 is a solid hull and hasn't had an issue with anything yet.


----------



## Stratos375 (Jul 21, 2012)

Xpress if you can afford one


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 21, 2012)

Sea Ark for me. Anyone who has been in my boat would understand. 

PJ you got too much fancy furniture on your sea ark lol


----------



## TJBassin (Jul 22, 2012)

I have A Polarcraft 1448 for about 15 yrs now. Fish in in Jon Boat tournaments for years. Never had first leak. Well built boat.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 22, 2012)

fd1228 said:


> I agree Alan. The poll limits you to 10 choices and I stopped at 8 I just posted what is sold close to home.  There are alot of good boat builders not on the list.  If money and dry storage was not an option I would love a *Seaark*.



Thats what I would choose. The ones I have fished out of really ride well, stable and are some quality boats!!


----------



## jbp84 (Jul 22, 2012)

Weldbuilt !


----------



## puddle jumper (Jul 22, 2012)

brother hilljack said:


> Sea Ark for me. Anyone who has been in my boat would understand.
> 
> PJ you got too much fancy furniture on your sea ark lol




Lol,, I just don't like that they stitch welded the deck instead of welding it solid and there are a bunch of unfinished areas that could have been thought out better...

 I'm not saying its a bad boat by any means you know what I gave for it, just think the Triton was made better... 
For the record I love the Sea Ark also...
; ).   
PJ


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jul 22, 2012)

Xtreme Industries is hard to beat.   Heavy duty boats for engines up to 115hp.   If you're looking for the big engine boats, I'm going with Eric and the G3.   

www.xtremeindustries.com 

Just my 2 cents -

LJ


----------



## Dennis (Jul 22, 2012)

After looking at another thread i vote for TP


----------



## riprap (Jul 22, 2012)

JustUs4All said:


> DuraCraft



I had one with zero problems. Not sure if they make them anymore. A good test for all boats is look for the oldest ones still getting it done on the lake.


----------



## nickf11 (Jul 24, 2012)

StanB1 said:


> Have had the same Lund (Yankee boat, I know) since 1996.  Never had any reason to want anything else.



AMEN!!! Been fishing out of a lund for 10 years and have to say the ride is like night and day difference compared to the tracker we used to have prior to the Lund. Love that boat. Stable, comfortable, dry, and just downright awesome ride.


----------



## snapdog (Jul 25, 2012)

T.p.


----------



## Son (Jul 28, 2012)

Orlando Clipper


----------

